# Circumsion revision



## seslinger (Nov 19, 2013)

Would you bill a regular 54161 or a 54163 for a child who previously had a circumsion & they are excising the excess foreskin?

thank you for any imput
Sheila, CPC


----------



## ULLA (Nov 19, 2013)

CPT code 54163 is correct with dx  605.


----------



## seslinger (Nov 20, 2013)

thank you....  Sheila


----------

